# Where to get TivoWeb ?



## ukcobra (Jun 2, 2004)

I googled TivoWeb, and found the site is no longer operational.

Where do I go for the download and install instructions ?

Regards

Mark


----------



## mfchilla (Sep 9, 2002)

It`s all abit complicated and you need a suitable setup.

i strongly recommend tivo heaven as your next port of call.


Good Luck !.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

The Tivoweb page is still on Wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb

And Steve Conrad's how to guide is still there

http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Assuming you already have a network card in your tivo...

http://www.tivoheaven.co.uk/
Go to the downloads page and get twinst.zip "All the stuff you need to install TiVoWeb 1.9.4 with UK genres plus the TiVo binaries, joe editor and a script to install it all in one go! "
Pretty much foolproof


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Or use TivoWebPlus 2.0.x, which in my experience has no problems and is much more stable.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Or use TivoWebPlus 2.0.x, which in my experience has no problems and is much more stable.


It doesn't support some of the more useful modules specifically written for Tivoweb 1.9.4

Also in my experience the graphical interface of TivowebPlus 2.0 is very frustrating compared to Tivoweb original. I also find it more inclined to crash and generally throw wobblies.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> TivoWebPlus 2.0.x, which in my experience has no problems and is much more stable.


I agree with Colin very stable and has some advantages

BUT for once I agree with Pete  some of the more useful modules don't work with TW+2.0 especially for my purposes the record with digiguide.

Now if that one worked with TW+2.0 I would use it all the time.

At the moment I swap between Tw and TW+ using the hackman module installed


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/TivoWebPlus


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

You can get the original Tivoweb 1.9.4 from www.tivoheaven.com/download

Its parts of the twinst.zip package file available from that web page.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> You can get the original Tivoweb 1.9.4 from www.tivoheaven.com/download
> 
> Its parts of the twinst.zip package file available from that web page.


Didn't AMc say this back on the 29th ??


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

johala_reewi said:


> Didn't AMc say this back on the 29th ??


Almost but he didn't give a direct URL to the page that twinst.zip can be downloaded from.


----------

